# What glue do you use for gluing in tubes



## BSea (Sep 20, 2012)

Just curious to what people use & why.  If you choose other, please elaborate


----------



## terryf (Sep 20, 2012)

I use CA med and 5 min epoxy


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 20, 2012)

I use 5 min epoxy and just started using Titebond poly glue since it foams and fills gaps in gluing the tube in wood pens.  I like the epoxy for translucent turnings since I can tint it.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 20, 2012)

From the looks of things you are looking for an epoxy vs CA.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 20, 2012)

I am like Terry I use both thick CA and 5 min epoxy


----------



## randyrls (Sep 20, 2012)

Thick CA for most blanks including inlay blanks.   Gorilla (polyurethane) Glue for segmented blanks.  Scuff the brass tube with sand paper.  You will get arguments about this, but it doesn't hurt and may help.


----------



## Richard Gibson (Sep 20, 2012)

I checked Epoxy 30 min but I actually use 15 min.  Just works better for me than CA. Less failures.


----------



## BSea (Sep 20, 2012)

edstreet said:


> From the looks of things you are looking for an epoxy vs CA.


What got me thinking about this was another thread where someone couldn't believe that anything but CA would be used.  And since I use epoxy I thought it might be interesting to find out.  I figure that 5 minute epoxy & thick CA will dominate the poll.  But there are others for sure, and I learn stuff from this forum almost daily.


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2012)

I prefer thick CA. To me both epoxy and Gorilla glue are too messy.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm too impatient for epoxy or any other slow cure glue. 
I did use it once when I drilled the wrong size hole :redface: but I let it dry laying on it's side. Of course the tube settled off centre. I managed to pull it out and reset it in the middle with more glue and left it standing up. Came back several hours later and the glue had migrated down an stuck the whole thing to my bench. :redface:
I also found it expensive as I'd always end up mixing far too much. 

I now use my old thickening gooey ca to stick in tubes and my fresher stuff for a finish on wood. :biggrin:


----------



## longbeard (Sep 20, 2012)

5min Gorilla Glue epoxy and med ca for me.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Sep 20, 2012)

I use thick and plug each end of the tube when inserting and never had one come loose.
 I know this works well,  if I turn it down to the tube I always find it adheres close to 100%.


----------



## edstreet (Sep 20, 2012)

BSea said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > From the looks of things you are looking for an epoxy vs CA.
> ...



You should see *THE* glue test results on the knife makers area that happened a few years back. That clearly is an eye opener.

I will have to go on record to say the best bonding agent that I have seen so far to handle tubes is 324.


----------



## mikeschurer (Sep 20, 2012)

Slow zap super glue


----------



## Linarestribe (Sep 20, 2012)

Med ca or 5 min epoxy.


----------



## OOPS (Sep 20, 2012)

For wood, I have used Sumo poly with great success.  I understand that the product is being removed from the market, so I will switch to Titebond poly.  For acrylic, I use 30 minute epoxy, because its clear, but also because I tend to glue a bunch of blanks at a time, and I like the longer time limit.  There's less fear of running out of time.


----------



## schreiber (Sep 20, 2012)

CA medium, because:  1)  Thin is too quick and doesn't really fill voids, and 2) I'm new and don't know any better.  Maybe thick would work better.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 20, 2012)

I had a few blanks break free using CA - switched to 5 min epoxy and never had a problem since. YMMV


----------



## bmlewis (Sep 20, 2012)

Normally I like thick or medium CA, but when gluing painted tubes inside acrylic blanks, I definitely use 5 min epoxy.  CA eats into the paint and leaves exposed brass.


----------



## seamus7227 (Sep 20, 2012)

i use 5 min epoxy, but like skippy said, i usually mix too much, so i have learned not mix up so much when i do use it, there is a happy medium in there you have to find so as not to be too wasteful.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 20, 2012)

I use poly grip denture adhesive it gives me a longer work time. Kinda goupy though.






JK.. haha I use medium for everything. I only use thin for soaking segmented blanks and filling caps between tubes and sidewalls


----------



## Penultimate (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Gorilla Glue for wood blanks and 5 minute epoxy for all other materials.


----------



## Katya (Sep 21, 2012)

I now use 5 min epoxy for acrylics, gorilla glue for wood and CA for segments.  I can tint the epoxy for transparent blanks, the gorilla glue is more flexible since wood will move, and I use CA so that the segments and the finish are the same.
Not sure if that helps you, but FWIW!


----------



## Rob73 (Sep 21, 2012)

I use 15 Min epoxy.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker (Sep 21, 2012)

When I do my glue up, I normally have at more than one kit to make. Point of fact on Thursday I glued up 10 different kits, all but 2 had two tubes each.  That extra pot life vs. a typical 5 minute is very useful to me.

Unfortunately I can't seem to find the 30 minute kind that CSUSA once sold.


----------



## Chasper (Sep 21, 2012)

Mix some epoxy, glue some tubes, mix more, glue more, repeat, repeat, etc.  I can get 40-50 tubes in an hour with epoxy.

I can easily glue in 100 tubes in an hour with thick CA.

I've glued up 10s of thousands of tubes with CA and never had one fail to hold, never had CA eat into the paint, epoxy may be stronger, but life is too short. . .


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 21, 2012)

I use the 5 five minute epoxy.  I actually use just a little more hardner that the epoxy resin.   I only glue up about 2 -3 pens at a time and have a 2-3 minute working time.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 21, 2012)

Epoxy if I have to tint it or fill an oversize drill hole or if I'm doing a larger batch where I'm not in a hurry to turn, otherwise medium CA does the trick for me.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 21, 2012)

Urethane glue (Gorilla glue) most of the time, but I also have CA and 5-minute epoxy on hand for special needs (such as when I'm in a hurry or the foamy look of urethane glue will be a problem).


----------



## juteck (Sep 21, 2012)

brownsfn2 said:


> I use 5 min epoxy and just started using Titebond poly glue since it foams and fills gaps in gluing the tube in wood pens. I like the epoxy for translucent turnings since I can tint it.


 
I do the same - poly glue on wood, epoxy on everything else. Voted for epoxy though, since I could only put in one choice.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 21, 2012)

I use epoxy I just mix small batches because I don't glue up more than a couple of tubes at a time.  Never tried CA because the shear strength of epoxy is much better CA glue is really great for pull strength but very weak on shear (unless of course you glue your fingers together).


----------



## DSurette (Sep 21, 2012)

15 minute epoxy.  A little more working time so I don't have to rush or time to do more blanks.


----------



## raar25 (Sep 21, 2012)

It depends on the pen and how many I am making at one time.  If it is a heavier pen like a cigar I usany of the above.  But typically I use 5 min epoxy for one or two pens but if I am glueing up more I use 30 min epoxy. If I have to get it done fast I use thick CA.  I wont use gorilla glue, because cleaning the ends of the barrel is too much of a hassel.


----------



## lyonsacc (Sep 21, 2012)

Tempted to try epoxy.  What do you use to tint the epoxy?


----------



## fritz64 (Sep 21, 2012)

30 min epoxy gives a stronger holdv then 5 min does, ca cures to quick for me


----------



## wm460 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use Selleys Araldite Super Strength, an epoxy that has a 2 hours time. 
Had a few failures with CA.


----------



## Eyeshooter (Oct 9, 2012)

Started with medium CA and had a couple of failures. Moved to thick and have not yet had an issue. Works for me on wood or acrylic. I like the idea of 5 minute epoxy for the occasional hole that is a bit large. Thanks!

John


----------



## GoatRider (Oct 9, 2012)

I use CA for acrylic, Epoxy for truestone, and Gorilla Glue for wood.

CA tends to kick early if there's any moisture content in the wood. But Gorilla glue wants moisture, so it's great for wood.

Gorilla glue doesn't stick to acrylic.

Epoxy is more work, but it gets better coverage and truestone needs the extra support.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 9, 2012)

Unless I am in a hurry I will almost always use Gorilla glue.  The expanding glue makes me feel better about the blank connecting to the tube better.  Could just be my head playing tricks on me. :redface:

When I am in a hurry and want to turn the blank that night, I will use Thick CA.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 9, 2012)

I use medium CA.Had some come loose at first.Started using more CA.I put a bead around each end,letting it drain to the middle.3 or 4 decent beads on the barrel.Twist in 1/2 way.Then all the way from the middle end.Activate both ends if using right then.Give it a few minites if not in a hurry.Never have a problem.OOPS!Now we know what is going to happen the next several times.Right?


----------



## johncrane (Oct 9, 2012)

5 Min epoxy with some twisting then a 5 Min medium spin between lathe centers, this way the glue is balanced out while it dries.


----------



## Bigj51 (Oct 12, 2012)

I use med CA inmost of mine.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Oct 12, 2012)

5-minute epoxy.

The HUGE advantage over CA, besides working time, is cleaning up the tubes.  I find the small blade of a dull pocket knife cleans the cured epoxy out beautifully.  It's quicker than plugging the ends up for me, or at least more effective.

I use CA as little as possible.  I'm about 97% Scottish, 3% paper towel because of that stuff.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Oct 18, 2012)

I use titebond poly!


----------

